# WIP Homer! D'oh!



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Well, with a broken airbrush, & several kits waiting to be sprayed, I was looking for something to paint. I still have some enamel rattle cans, so I checked the colors & spied my stash. A recent Christmas present from Nighteagle of PL's _Homer_ was a fun choice! Simple kit, & something I knew I wouldn't spend 3 months on going detail crazy... though I did do a couple things!  

The _Homer_ is lime green. But I didn't feel like going out to grab a can, so I found somethng else- "Hang Ten Teal"! A test spray showed a fun color & hey, what's the _Homer_ if not a fun build? Here's the body after painting:
http://planetmyhill.com/Modelmaster/PICS/Homer/BodyPaint.jpg

While that was drying, I set about de-chroming. (Yea, _that_ de-chroming thread!) The parts chromed over green styrene came off almost immediately. The black styrene is still soaking 60 hours later! Can you guess which ones in the dish are the black styrene? Here's the soaking & washing step:
http://planetmyhill.com/Modelmaster/PICS/Homer/vinegar.jpg

Another step was Homer & the seats, both front & back. I sanded off Homer's seams & primered him, then hand painted with acrylics. The eyes & hair are a felt tipped marker. The seats were rattle-canned with an earth tone. I painted the floor mats & pedals.
http://planetmyhill.com/Modelmaster/PICS/Homer/cockpit.jpg

And of course I couldn't leave that cup holder alone! It was either a Duff can or a Mr. Squishee cup. You know how hard it is to find a clean Duff logo, let along a Mr. Squishee one?? But it's not an open container!  There's another cupholder on the driver's door, so I might try to make a Mr. Squishee for that one.
http://planetmyhill.com/Modelmaster/PICS/Homer/DuffCan.jpg

Next step is to slap it all together! More pics to come!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice job on Homer!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Can't get enough of that wonderful Duff! Nice work so far Prince, keep the progress photos coming! :thumbsup:


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Looks good Andy. I've got one of these in the pile, if I ever get to it I'll have to remember the Duff can.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

MMMMMM....Homermobile......nice Job !Yer Highness!!!!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Hmmm, nice job Prince ! I'll bet it was a fun build. Lots of room for imagination. Clever idea on the Duff's !!!
Strange timing too 'cause I'm just now finishing up another "character" myself, Alfred E. Neuman with multiple arms/poses & slogans. I printed out a copy of the MAD mag cover someone posted here before ( thanks !! ) and used it as a backdrop. A pleasant diversion from the "serious" stuff. ( Can't post pix 'til I 'eventually' get film developed )

( " Doh, can't they make something faster than a microwave ? " )

Dabbler
"What, ME worry ?"

P.S. To Huzz & Brent:$44 "auction" compressor arrived this week. Long version instead of 'pancake', but quite sufficient. Thanks for the input !!!!!!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Thanks for the kind words, everyone. The Homer is proving to be fun. Last night I Future'd the windows, gloss coating the body & worked on making a new antenna. I didn't like the one that came with the kit, so the one I'm making is more of the 'wire whip' variety. Another couple things to do & it'll be done. Pics will be posted.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Don't forget the flower-thingie to make it easy to spot in a crowded parking lot. Every car should have one of those!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Flower thingie? Oh, for an antenna topper? I already used the ball that came with the origonal part. Though it might be fun to try & make it an Itchy or Scratchy head, like you see the Mickey Mouse toppers from Disney?

edit:
Easy to spot in a parking lot?? Like the Homer wouldn't be easy by itself! :lol:


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I shoulda used quotes, that was one of Homer's brainstorms when he was designing the _Homer_.....

I always remember it when I see somebody with a flower or tennis ball on their antenna in a crowded parking lot.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

My favorite part of that kit aside from the "Homer on acid" figure is the pine fresh airfreshener....too coool!!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

WTG Mr. Prince !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

[Duffman]_Duffman says, "Nice build!" OH YEAH_![/Duffman]

:thumbsup:

I wasn't planning on getting one, but you've convinced me it's a neat little kit.

José


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Happy to oblige, Gato!

Got some more done. Looking sharp! Pictures soon.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

*The Homer is done!!*

Don't have pics yet. I tried to take pics indoors, but the color just doesn't look right, so I'll wait till morning & take some shots. Everything turned out awsome! I re-chromed about 80% of the chrome parts with a rattlecan of chrome paint. I also found a picture of the Homer on the net, so I had a bit of reference. I did a few mods, which I'll point out when I post the pics.

It was a fun build that took less than a week. Highly recommended! :thumbsup:


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Does it have 10 cupholders? Homer demanded that. Said you could never get enough cupholders, and to make them big for the squishys from the Mini-Mart.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

No, not ten, only two. One where the Duff can is, & another on the outside of the driver's door. I was thinking about trying to find a Mr. Squishee logo to make a cup with a straw for the door cup holder- that'd be fun!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

*Pictures!!!*

Okay, it's late, so without much preamble, here's a screen cap I found of the _Home_r & my build:
http://planetmyhill.com/Modelmaster/PICS/Homer/Homer_dreamcar.JPG

*Front shot:*
Good eye level view & you can see the difference between the color I painted & the box's lime green. One of the most obvious things is I didn't put in a lot of the red, like on the hubcaps. Just didn't look good, IMO. I cut out the air scoop- it was sealed. The headlights are just a matte yellow matching the screen cap I found of the _Homer_. I was going to gloss them, but it adds a nice contrast to the body of the car.
http://planetmyhill.com/Modelmaster/PICS/Homer/front2.JPG

*Rear shot:*
And the other side... I drilled out the tail lights to get some color in them- red, orange & clear for the three sets of lights. You can also see the shiny mylar I used for the side view mirrors & the (not so visable) rear view mirror, which actually reflects an image really well. All the silver parts were repainted with chrome in a rattlecan. The wife wants to print out a bumper sticker- "I brake for doughnuts". :lol: 
http://planetmyhill.com/Modelmaster/PICS/Homer/rear.JPG

*Top shot:*
You can see the new wire whip antenna I made. The ball & the base are the kit's that I chopped off. You can also see the orange lights on the side of the "kid sphere". Noteable that I decided to paint the door steps the body color. Just another "me choice".
http://planetmyhill.com/Modelmaster/PICS/Homer/top.JPG

*Side shot:*
Not much notable but that you can see the pine freshener well. I used green thread. I also painted the rew view mirror black, instead of the chrome. I felt the chrome was too distracting, plus it shows off the mirror better. And, no, that's not my house in the background! :tongue: 
http://planetmyhill.com/Modelmaster/PICS/Homer/side.JPG

*Inside:*
And finally a quick shot inside. Decals line the dash & what you can't see is one decal showed a doughnut on a 'post' on the dash. I replaced that sticker with a small silver peg & am going to make a small doughnut (with sprinkles!) to put ove the peg. I also plan on making a Squishee cup & straw for Homer's door cup holder.
http://planetmyhill.com/Modelmaster/PICS/Homer/HomerInCar3.JPG

After painting, a lot of the parts were just snapped in, but ProWeld was used on some things like the fog lights. All in all, a fun build that took a week. I should note that this was a present from Nighteagle- "Thanks, Chief!" I'm quite happy with it.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I love it!! Now that's a REAL mans' car!!! Awesome work!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Prince, that is SO cool ! :thumbsup: 
I couldn't help grinning at every picture I looked at. It looks so much better in 3-D than in the box-art, nice job !!
Dabbler

The more I look at it the more I appreciate the neatness of detail !!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Ummm, did the neighbors start asking strange questions when the saw you rolling around the gravel taking pictures ? :roll: 
Dabbler


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

the Dabbler said:


> Ummm, did the neighbors start asking strange questions when the saw you rolling around the gravel taking pictures ?


:lol: Funny you should say that! One neighbor did. He knows that we sell stuff on eBay & came over saying "I was trying to figure out what you were doing. I figured it wasn't something antique you'd be selling." :lol: Then he looked at me even weirder when I told him build models. :freak:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Thus verifying the belief that model builders are a STRANGE lot !! :freak: Oh well, it'll help keep the timid away anyhow !! :thumbsup: 
Dabbler


----------



## admiralhonshu (Oct 13, 2005)

Strange why you had to do that, cause if you went to Toys R Us, they actually have a snap together kit, everything is prepainted? LoL!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

admiralhonshu said:


> Strange why you had to do that, cause if you went to Toys R Us, they actually have a snap together kit, everything is prepainted? LoL!


Great Job!

And if you didn't do what you did...we wouldn't have such a unique model build-up! I hate building stuff that is pre-painted!

Very cool kit and nice for a change too!

MMM


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

admiralhonshu said:


> Strange why you had to do that, cause if you went to Toys R Us, they actually have a snap together kit, everything is prepainted? LoL!


"Had to do it", no, I didn't_ have to_. I wanted to. Yes, *admiral*, this is the pre-paint snap kit, but it's also made for a less experienced builder who is not concerned with seams, mold lines & such. Once you start to eliminate those, you don't have the same clean model as when you started. Plus, I've never met a snap that didn't need glue.

Hey, the same could be said for PL's snap, molded-in-color TOS Enterprise, but you don't see anyone here building them by only snapping it together. Being unique & doing what makes you happy when you build is the theme for this hobby! 



MonsterModelMan said:


> Great Job! And if you didn't do what you did...we wouldn't have such a unique model build-up! I hate building stuff that is pre-painted! Very cool kit and nice for a change too!


*MonsterModelMan* has it exactly right! If you took a hundred other Homers & mine, it would easily stand out as being unique. Plus, it was a gift, & now I have more of an emotional attachment to it, since I did modifiactions like the differnet paint color, the wire whip antenna & repainting Homer himself.

And thanks for the compliments, MMM!


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Some people just don't _get _modeling. I mean, it's more than putting the kit together so you can stick it on your shelf... it's also putting your own _personal stamp_ on it, making it uniquely your own. 

- GJS

BTW, nice job on the Homer!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

:thumbsup: You got that right! 


And thanks, Bats!


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Enjoyed your project, along with the photos. Now and then you gotta do something fun to keep the head clear. also enjoyed the next door neighbor reaction. Now invite them over for a cook out, and sit out front on the gravel with table mats and all. They will really never want to come over again...


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

:lol:

Not a bad idea!


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

That's my boy!!! :thumbsup: Isn't he just the BEST model dude you ever saw?! What talent!!! The acorn didn't fall far from the tree with this one! :tongue: 

Hugs!
Mum

P.S. Andy...not going to answer my last e-mail????????


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Nope. How about a phone call instead?


----------

